# Scale of LGB Uintah #50 2-6-6-2 locomotive



## Coaltrain (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anyone know what scale the LGB Uintah #50 2-6-6-2 locomotive is.
I thought LGB stuck to 1:22.5 scale but thought I had read someplace that this loco did not match that scale.
The box or instruction sheet makes no mention of any scale.
Thanks for any help.
Terry


----------



## John Gaarde (Oct 11, 2008)

My #50 is 23" long. I couldn't find a length for the real #50, but #51 was 46' 10". If I am figuring correctly, This comes out to 1:24. John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

1:24, would fit with the freight cars LGB and USAT sold to run with the no's 50 and 51. The freight cars scale out in length a lot closer to 1:24 than1:22.5.

Length is only one of the dimensions to use. I seem to remember Kevin (aka EAST BROADTOP) posted a while back the other dimensions (height and width) scaled out differently. That would be typical for LGB, having different scales for different dimensions.

Regardless of the scale, the Uintah and the Sumpter Valley Mallets are among my favorite engines.

Chuck


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

I believe that both Uintah's #50 and #51 were identical loco's. 
Later to become he Sumpter Valley #250 and #251.

#50 - http://loggingmallets.railfan.net/list/ury50/uintah50.htm
#51 - http://loggingmallets.railfan.net/list/ury51/uintah51.htm


----------



## Coaltrain (Apr 16, 2014)

*LGB Uintah #50*

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.
1:24 seems in line now that you gave me the dimensions of the prototype engine.
Thanks again
Terry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Very little if any of LGB's American Narrow Gauge rolling stock scales out to 1:22.5. 

Chuck


----------

